# Ipod 4 : en attente de l'Ipod



## Darksidious (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous;

Je suis possesseur d'un Ipod 4 et j'ai eu un plantage impromptu (rien de grave en soit ...)

Le problème c'est que lorsque je dois faire la restauration je reste constamment bloqué sur le fameux message sur Itune en attente de l'Ipod.

Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur
Si vous voulez des informations complémentaires je reste à votre disposition

Merci par avance


----------



## Darksidious (22 Octobre 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ou même m'orienter au bon endroit ?


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Octobre 2012)

Avez-vous essayé de rebooter l'iPod Touch ?
Pour cela, il faut éteindre votre iPod, branchez le à votre ordinateur, maintenez le bouton Home et le bouton Allumage/veille jusqu'à ce que le logo de la Pomme apparaisse puis relâchez seulement le bouton d'allumage.
Le logo d'iTunes et le cable devraient s'afficher sur l'écran et iTunes vous proposera de restaurer l'iDevise.


----------



## Darksidious (22 Octobre 2012)

Merci Badmonkeyman de me répondre !

J'ai déjà essayé cette option. Si vous voulez mon ordinateur PC détecte tout de suite mon iPod et m'impose de le restaurer. Je fais shit + restorer tout fonctionne bien c'est quand iTunes marque en attente de l'iPod que ça coince!

Je viens encore faire l'essai je l'ai laissé pendant 3h mais rien n'avance au niveau de la barre de progression sur l'iPod 

Est-ce quand le "jailbrekan" ça ferait quelque chose ?

Bien à vous


----------



## badmonkeyman (23 Octobre 2012)

Avez-vous fait la Mise à Jour d'iOS ?
Si oui, essayez avec un autre ordinateur pour voir si le problème persiste.

Le Jailbreak permet de déverrouiller le système, mais l'iPod doit quand même se synchroniser via iTunes donc je ne pense pas que ça changerai grand chose.


----------



## Darksidious (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Justement, je n'avais pas fait la mise à jour version 6 donc j'ai essayé avec la version antérieur j'avais un message d'erreur. J'ai essayé avec la version 6 et je reste bloqué quand même  !!!

J'ai testé vers 18h sur un autre PC malheureusement il reste bloqué : en attente de l'iPod ... ce que je ne comprends pas.

Il n'a pas l'air d'être cassé dans la mesure où iTunes détecte bien la présence de l'iPod et me directement le mode restauration lorsque je le connecte. Je deviens fou !!!


----------

